# Longines HydroConquest 300M Diver!



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

been coveting one for more than a month now, even went to try it out but didn't get it last month.

finally tried it again today, got a better price, thus bit the bullet!

especially like the hands which resembles the tudor snowflake, overall quite a solid piece, will definitely make a good office watch!

new watch for the new year, gonna lay down abit due to other commitments, hopefully able to afford another good piece in 2012!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful!
Great choice : )


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

thats a beauty...lucky guy


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

Watchyman said:


> Beautiful!
> Great choice : )





asadtiger said:


> thats a beauty...lucky guy


thank you!


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like the looks of this watch and am very seriously considering getting one. Could you post a wrist shot or 2? Thanks


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

EROKS said:


> I really like the looks of this watch and am very seriously considering getting one. Could you post a wrist shot or 2? Thanks


thanks! haha will try to take this week!

wearing it to the office for the 1st time tomorrow!


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 4, 2010)

EROKS said:


> I really like the looks of this watch and am very seriously considering getting one. Could you post a wrist shot or 2? Thanks


Here's mine


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Veracocha said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks great! Thanks...What is youir wrist size?


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 4, 2010)

6 1/2"


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

Veracocha said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


nice! my wrist is 6''


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

My wrist is 6.75 inches so I think this one will work well on me. The problem is I have no AD close to me so I will just have to place an order and hope I like it. I'd like to try one on first but the cloest AD is 5-6 hours away.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

EROKS said:


> My wrist is 6.75 inches so I think this one will work well on me. The problem is I have no AD close to me so I will just have to place an order and hope I like it. I'd like to try one on first but the cloest AD is 5-6 hours away.


ahhh i think it will work well on you, mine didn't as it was either too tight or too loose..couldn't get the half-link from the conquest models locally to fit


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

great watch, I'm searching for one now, although i'm torn between the blue & the black one.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> great watch, I'm searching for one now, although i'm torn between the blue & the black one.


thanks! i prefer black dial watches now..used to dig blue dial ones!


----------



## blackcourse53 (Mar 17, 2009)

Does the crown annoying dig in too your hand/wrist at all? After checking the watch out it seems like it might and I'm looking at it for a daily wearer. Just wanted to know if it would be an issue or be a little annoying if wearing daily. Thanks.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

blackcourse53 said:


> Does the crown annoying dig in too your hand/wrist at all? After checking the watch out it seems like it might and I'm looking at it for a daily wearer. Just wanted to know if it would be an issue or be a little annoying if wearing daily. Thanks.


yup, in cold rooms it will tend to be loose and the crown will dig in


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

blackcourse53 said:


> Does the crown annoying dig in too your hand/wrist at all? After checking the watch out it seems like it might and I'm looking at it for a daily wearer. Just wanted to know if it would be an issue or be a little annoying if wearing daily. Thanks.


I don't feel the crown a bit. 6.5" wrist.


----------



## olej0070 (Nov 13, 2009)

It's great watch!
I have blue version. HQ it's very comfortable to wear. 
Great choice


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

Picking one of these up later in the year and just want to ask one question: what's the lug width? 22 mm?
I'm moving from Asia back to Europe and I'm going to pick up some NATOs for a very good price before I move.


----------



## greenkawasaki (Sep 10, 2008)

The lugwidth is 21mm. A 22mm Nato will very easily fit into it. I can squeeze 22mm leather into the lugs without too much hassle.


----------



## Back (Mar 2, 2009)

greenkawasaki said:


> The lugwidth is 21mm. A 22mm Nato will very easily fit into it. I can squeeze 22mm leather into the lugs without too much hassle.


That's interesting. I have a few old watches and they have the odd number when it comes to lugwidth, but a majority (correct me if I'm wrong) of new watches usually have an even number.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Back said:


> That's interesting. I have a few old watches and they have the odd number when it comes to lugwidth, but a majority (correct me if I'm wrong) of new watches usually have an even number.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


No. I have seen enough 21mm and 22mm lugs recently. It's just infuriating if you ask me.


----------

